# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Cười chút chơi điCười chút chơi điCười chút chơi đi

## duli0109

*Giàn hoa lý sắp đổ*   Một thầy đề sợ vợ, một lần bị vợ cào cấu cho sứt cả mặt, khi đến công đường, quan huyện thấy mới hỏi: - Sao mặt thầy lại xây xát cả ra thế? Thấy đề thưa: - Bẩm, chiều hôm qua con ngồi chơi hóng mát, cái giàn hoa lý nó đổ xuống, suýt nữa thì khốn. Quan không tin hỏi lại: - Thầy dối tôi. Chắc hôm qua vợ thầy lại cào cho thầy đấy chứ gì? Thầy cứ nói thật đi, rồi tôi sai mấy tên lệ ra lôi cổ nó vào đây. cái giống đàn bà phải trị thẳng thay, không thì được đằng chân lên đằng đầu cho mà xem. Không ngờ quan bà đứng trong tư thế nghe thấy quan nói vậy giận lắm hầm hầm bước ra. Quan ông thấy bóng quan bà líu cả lưỡi lại, bảo thầy đề: - Thôi ... thầy... tạm lui... Giàn hoa lý nhà tôi cũng sắp đổ rồi!       *Chuẩn không phải Chỉnh*   Chàng trai nhận được điện thoại từ một cô gái: "Alo tôi nghe?" - Dạ. Alo, anh là anh Chỉnh phải không ạ? - Chuẩn không phải Chỉnh. - Vâng. Em nè, là người hôm bữa anh có khen em đẹp đấy ạ, có thiệt em đẹp vậy không anh? - Chuẩn không phải Chỉnh em ơi! - Ôi thích thế. - Cái con dở người này, tao không phải Chỉnh, tao tên Chuẩn. - !!!!!!

----------

